# PDF file prints blank



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I received a scanned PDF file from somebody that I am now trying to print. The printer acknowledges it is printing two pages but the pages are blank. I went to the troubleshooting page and followed instructions. It was able to print a diff PDF file, no problem. I then saved the problem PDF file as a .txt file as it recommended but it still printed blank. Is there a reason why the data isn't transferring over to the printer and what can I do?

thanks


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds more like a corrupt file to me if the printer will print other documents no problems.


----------

